# Folding shooting bench help



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

One time some body showed pictures of their shooting bench with folding table legs on it. I would like to make one and would like to see the pictures again and hear any other good ideas for a bench.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This might be the one you're talking about:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...7441-pic-my-shooting-range-note-2mb-file.html


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats my shooting table. still works great.









Wasn't my idea I confess, found on the net under the name booger bench.

Here is a link to another one worth looking at. The booger bench site seems to have went the way of great grandpa.
http://www.californiavarmintcallers.com/shotbnch.htm


 Al


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Alleyooper yours looks wider then the one in the link.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I built mine from thre booger bench plans so it is a bit wider. I can't seem to find the booger board plan site any longer and it seems I'm not alone. I will tell you the real blance point is the front hand holes, I didn't think so when I built mine.
Here is a link to a fellows post with the plans he saved. Mine is made with OSB free from a dumpster. It's stored inside so I don't worry about how long it will last. I got OOP's stain at HD and used nearly a whole gallon on it to make it able to stand up to a little wet if it were to start raining when I had it in use. 

Booger Bench Plans - 24hourcampfire

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You might be intrested in a prototype rifle rest I built too.










I built it of wood in the winter with plans to make it of metal if it worked when spring thawed out my scrap metal pile. It is going on 5 years now, works so well I have no plans to do it in metal now.

 Al


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

That looks plumb slick, If I show that to some one he will want to build it too.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]sMIWFXJ-8R8[/YOUTUBE]


----------

